
Ask HN: Computer science jobs for people who don't like to code? - _davebennett
I got a friend who graduated with a CS degree but realized a little too late that he actually doesn&#x27;t enjoy coding. What are some tangential paths he could take that doesn&#x27;t require him going back to school for another 4 years?
======
rpiguy
Very few things will pay as well in the long run. Top level sys admins/Dev-
ops. He will have to write a lot scripts, at least until he makes it to
management.

If he is good at math and enjoys it he can become a data scientist.

Business Analyst/Product Management is another route.

Technical writer is another option if he is good at writing.

------
NoOn3
Maybe a system administration. It does not require so much coding.

------
flatfilefan
Security analyst

Business requirements analyst

Sales

